# caught a weird fish, what is it?



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Bimini and I went out two weekends ago and he landed this fish and wanted to know what it is.. Can anyone help?


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

I believe its a sea robin (aka) squirrelfish.Nasty little critter be careful of the spines:thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

+1 for sea robin!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, Sea Robin. NOT a squirrel fish = GROUPER BAIT.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep sea robin


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

hey thanks guys!!! Yak it up!!!!!!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Like others have said searobin. Never heard of them till this year and for some reason I catch a lot of those


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Some folks smoke them and sell them in certain grocery stores here in my area.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

If you fish at low tide, you'll usually catch them along with hard head catfish. Yuck!!!!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Yep...Definately Sea Robin...USed to catch a TON of those damn things when I was based up in NJ...they get HUGE up there...a 3# is not out of the question...Probably feeding off of the NYC garbage that floats up onto the beach...


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

dont touch it


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

dragman6693 said:


> dont touch it


Ok, but can I lick it like one of those psychedelic frogs?? LOL


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Capt. Redbeard said:


> Ok, but can I lick it like one of those psychedelic frogs?? LOL


Sea Robins aren't venomous. They do have a few spines around their head and gill plates that can cut/stab you if mishandled.

Oh and another misnomer besides squirrel-fish; these guys get called flying fish sometimes. Defintely NOT what they are!

Alex


----------

